# Cancun



## am1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for around January 21 for 6 night. 

Hotel zone with easy walking to restaurants and activities.

Playa del Carmen may be considered as well but needs to be in town or Playacar.


----------



## am1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dates changed to january 23 - 27.


----------

